# website compatible programs/software



## nateb (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm starting a my clothing line and I plan to make sales online via my website, by fax and in person. I want a way to manage all of this together.I'm looking for some type of program or software that can work in conjunction with my website.....to keep track of orders,inventory and customer info as it is altered online from purchases etc. and that I can manually change from fax or in person orders....also extra features like invoices, emailing, financing etc. basically software that can automatically sync with what happens on the website.....or if there are website hosts that can do this type of stuff with. 

also any mobile software that i could use to manage this stuff on the go on my berry, but i may already be asking too much....

hopefully its clear what im asking.... i dont actually print my shirts myself..... i make the design order blanks and drop everything off at my printer...i have finished products at my house waiting to be purchased

everyone is welcome to chim in here thanks in advance


----------



## smoovedesign (Sep 22, 2008)

google ecommerce solutions


----------



## nateb (Sep 23, 2008)

im starting to find some here and there but i was wondering if anyone has experience with any of them....


----------



## smoovedesign (Sep 22, 2008)

I personally started with Joomla CMS, and Virtumart

Virtumart is super powerfull, easy to use free shopping cart.

however the payment modules/configuration and such can be tricky.
I have ZENCART installed on my server to test it. but lack of customization i think i will be removing it.
im actually looking at installing OSCOMMERCE today.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Whatever you do....make sure your hosting is "uptoparr". I went cheap and had to get new hosting. Stay away from 1&1 aka 1and1.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nateb said:


> im starting to find some here and there but i was wondering if anyone has experience with any of them....


Yes, you can find lots of experiences and suggestions here in this section of the forum. Try this link: shopping cart related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And this one: ecommerce related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I use OSCOMMERCE as my shopping cart.. the basic cart is nothing to look at, but the coding is top notch, the forum is VERY active and helpful, and there are LOADS of addons that are very easy to install on your cart.

You can have coupon codes, gift certificates, private/wholesale prices for certain customers, newsletters, ect.. LOTS of stuff. i have two e-commerce sites on that platform and LOVE it..

Also, what the guy above said abotu your hosting is NO JOKE!! I used globat for abotu 1 montha nd when i realized that i wanted e-commerce, there was NO WAY i was going to trust them to host my store. I lost money because i canceled the account and went to my host i have now..

If you want to know what i use, PM me.. I will give you a link. i'm not sure of the rules here about posting affiliate links and such..

Anyways, they have a one-click install of oscommerce, and its AWESOME.. One click automatically install the files AND the database. Its amazing.. and only $5.95 a month (special price for this month)

I am a webdesigner by trade, and am only doing the printing thing to help with our own business, nothing for other people..

You can see what it actually CAN do.. I can give you ANY info you want on oscommerce, i am becomming quite the pro


----------



## Vicky (Jan 5, 2009)

smoovedesign said:


> I personally started with Joomla CMS, and Virtumart
> 
> Virtumart is super powerfull, easy to use free shopping cart.
> 
> ...


hi smoove ,
just seen your copyright joint how did you get that and how much did you pay and how long did you wait on it thanks for the info good look


----------

